

Detecting harm from low-dose paroxetine through the Darwinian toxicity test [pdf] - gwern
http://www.gwern.net/docs/2015-gaukler.pdf

======
greenyoda
Paroxetine is probably better known (at least in the U.S.) by its brand name
"Paxil". It's a widely used SSRI drug used for treating depression, OCD, etc.

------
gwern
"Low-dose paroxetine exposure causes lifetime declines in male mouse body
weight, reproduction and competitive ability as measured by the novel
organismal performance assay", Gaukler et al 2015; excerpts:
[https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/GbZQ48k5...](https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/GbZQ48k5PZh)

